

Find your public IP address from the command line - sheetjs
http://curlmyip.com/

======
lozf
I like the extra detail from

    
    
          curl ipinfo.io
    

particularly if using Tor or a VPN, but

    
    
          dig +short myip.opendns.com @208.67.222.222
    

is usually quicker than anything curl / wget based, as it doesn't use http.
You can substitute `host` if `dig` isn't available.

------
kevinwallace
These are my favorites, because they seem less likely to disappear in the
future:

[https://ip.appspot.com/](https://ip.appspot.com/)

[http://whatismyip.akamai.com/](http://whatismyip.akamai.com/)

------
sinaa
Same as [http://icanhazip.com/](http://icanhazip.com/)

------
jlewallen
There is also [http://ifconfig.me](http://ifconfig.me)

~~~
sheetjs
Woah this is even more intense!

[http://ifconfig.me/host](http://ifconfig.me/host) for the hostname is a great
option I wished curlmyip.com had

------
stock_toaster
wtfismyip.com/text is the only one I can ever remember when I am on a
terminal. For some reason it sticks in my head.

prefixing with ipv6 or ipv4 works nicely too.

------
Zash
Bah, no IPv6 :(

~~~
thomersch_
You only need that if you are behind a NAT and on IPv6 there is no NAT. Simply
use ifconfig.

